# RagTop Interior



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

Post them up guyzz


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

NICE


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevedidi_@Mar 30 2011, 09:10 AM~20217742
> *NICE
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## ligiahag7902 (Apr 7, 2011)

nice picture !


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Does any one know how the color saddle looks like?

any pictures would help lots


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ligiahag7902_@Apr 6 2011, 06:42 PM~20277015
> *nice picture !
> *


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

My raghouse is bout to get an all black interior w/ new black stay fast top. Maybe even paint the car orange. Wat u think? Help me out.thanks


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AbU dAkI_@Apr 9 2011, 04:28 AM~20296369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The inside interior should be Black Tweed and white stitching. If you heard of tweed. It's great material it's durable, and cool to ur body not like leather or vinvl. Ur top going with Stayfast. Ur a BALLER. It's alot $$$$$. But it's worth it. If ur window in the back comes with plastic try to get the tint one HOMIE.


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRBIGJOE_@Apr 9 2011, 06:18 AM~20297171
> *The inside interior should be Black Tweed and white stitching. If you heard of tweed. It's great material it's durable, and cool to ur body not like leather or vinvl. Ur top going with Stayfast. Ur a BALLER. It's alot $$$$$. But it's worth it. If ur window in the back comes with plastic try to get the tint one HOMIE.
> *


Yea I herd of tweed...it looks nice... Idk bout white stiching for an orange car. Im considering painting it red instead now.n ah I got a good hook up on my top from a friend. :biggrin: n yea stay fast kinda expensive but I think it's worth it for this type of car. The back window u think I should go wit da light gr tint?lmk n thanks for yur in put.helps me out a lot.


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AbU dAkI_@Apr 10 2011, 04:58 AM~20302340
> *Yea I herd of tweed...it looks nice... Idk bout white stiching for an orange car. Im considering painting it red instead now.n ah I got a good hook up on my top from a friend. :biggrin: n yea stay fast kinda expensive but I think it's worth it for this type of car. The back window u think I should go wit da light gr tint?lmk n thanks for yur in put.helps me out a lot.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

can some people post up button style interiors preferably in a 64 rag ss thanks :worship:


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

can i get some close ups of the botton style front and back seats thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevedidi_@Apr 12 2011, 05:00 PM~20322275
> *can i get some close ups of the botton style front and back seats thanks :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AbU dAkI_@Apr 9 2011, 04:28 AM~20296369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no! leave it like that it looks sick! maby just change the interior but that car is sick as fuck the way it sits! but thats just my opinion :happysad:


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

diggin those buttons :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Apr 17 2011, 11:10 AM~20358038
> *no! leave it like that it looks sick! maby just change the interior but that car is sick as fuck the way it sits! but thats just my opinion  :happysad:
> *











x2 just change interior to black,it looks nice white


----------



## jokers65 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

THANKS for all the pics n help guys , really been alot helpfull


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

i got a qustions about the single and double button style on the seats . . . ill post pics up to help , , i got a 64 ss ragtop and i want to put the button style seats in my car would it of come with the double buttons or single on the ss ?


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevedidi_@May 6 2011, 06:32 AM~20496235
> *i got a qustions about the single and double button style on the seats . . . ill post pics up to help , , i got a 64 ss ragtop and i want to put the button style seats in my car would it of come with the double buttons or single on the ss ?
> 
> 
> ...


a 64 ss rag doesnt have any factory buttons on the seats,the non ss 64s have a single row of buttons.the seats you posted were 62 and 63 pattern.


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@May 7 2011, 12:00 AM~20501142
> *a 64 ss rag doesnt have any factory buttons on the seats,the non ss 64s have a single row of buttons.the seats you posted were 62 and 63 pattern.
> *



thanks.. do you have a pic of a 64 ragtop with single buttons on the seats ? , , , whats the difference between the 62 n 64 single button ? pics please if you have any would appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

no1 have pics of a 64 with the buttons on the interior ? :biggrin:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

MRBIGJOE said:


>


is that cloth color from the factory, who sell that type of material????


----------

